# Portsmouth - Caen Ferry Prices rising?



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

We were looking to book a ferry from Portsmouth - caen departing 12th June 9 am and returning 25th june 9 am, prices last week for a 6.5 meter vehicle were £385 at the weekend on the Caravan Club site, we have now decided we definitely want to book and the price has risen to £415.

Does anyone know if it is standard practice to increase the prices nearer the sailing date? and if there are cheaper sites to book other than the caravan club?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

demand based pricing, the airlines have been doing it for years.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes and the nearer you get to departure the more it will go up, there MIGHT be a reduction on the same day IF there are spaces available - but don't count on it.....

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

They have been doing it for years and years, it's in an attempt to get you to commit (and therefore pay) as early as possible so they have your money as an interest free loan!!!

It really is a case of the earlier you book the better the deal. 


If it's not too far out of your way try LD lines Newhaven to Dieppe for a lower cost. IF any of the party is 60+ then you get a 20% discount but you MUST book by phone NOT Internet


Andy


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Andy

thanks will look in to the newhaven route


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

all cross-channel will be expensive as your dates straddle the Le Mans 24 hour race, and don't forget there's some kick-ball competition on in France around the same time, massive demand.


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes, suppose your right we never checked the Euro dates when we booked our leave. Currently looking through all booking agencies to see if i can get a discount also looking at the Brittany ferries Voyage Club but don't think this would give a discount that would reduce the overall cost once the joining fee has been paid.

Will keep looking and book in the morning if there is no alternatives.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Although not defending their price structure, Brittany Ferries charge a deposit (?£25) on booking and then the balance is collected 42 days before departure. P&O charge total cost at time of booking. Caravan Club fares usually cheaper or the same as booking direct, but if you have to amend the crossing and have booked a cabin, they will charge you the full cost of a cabin on the revised crossing.
Basically they have you either way:frown2:
Sue


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Purely as a matter of interest have you compared those prices against the chunnel. let us know if you do please.

cabby

As I noticed that you have not put your location and vehicle in your details by your avatar. Are you ashamed of them.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby

The tunnel is an expensive option compared to Dover Calais ferry, as for comparison to the western approaches dont forget you need to factor in the extra mileage BOTH sides of the channel on BOTH the outbound and inbound journey AND the (not inconsiderable) time difference between say Portsmouth and Dover. 

As a rough guide Poole to Cherbourg (both daytime sailings) are in the region of £400 return

Andy


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

All, thanks for the responses, bit the bullet and booked through caravan club


----------

